# Review: Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 14, 2015)

Discuss our review of the Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM here.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 14, 2015)

Guess I've lost my "friend of the site" status. ;D Now I'm just part of the site...


----------



## TW (Jun 14, 2015)

Nicely done Dustin. Informative and interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Zv (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice review Dustin, it matches my opinion of the lens so far. I used to have the MkII but hated how plasticky and toy like it was. I sold it a while ago and picked up a used Sigma 50 1.4 non art which was OK but I preferred the color and contrast of the Canon. Glad to have that back now with this refreshed version. Works great on the EOS M too! Might be the end of the FD 50, though manual focus is so much nicer on the old FD lenses so I'll prob keep it.


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank you for this review, Dustin. Well done, as always.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank you for the excellent review! It looks like the new version is gathering a little more light in the dark background in the aperture comparison (Takumar lens, Christmas lights). It seems most apparent in the f/2.8 shots, where the old version shows a darker background.


----------



## NorbR (Jun 14, 2015)

Glad to see your reviews here, Dustin. Excellent and very informative, as always. 
I don't have this lens yet, but it's only a matter of time before I pull the trigger. Looking forward in particular to trying it on the M.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 14, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Guess I've lost my "friend of the site" status. ;D Now I'm just part of the site...


*lol*
As long as it wasn't a hostile takeover or ingest and didn't hurt 

But thank you again for the good summary of information about this lens.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for the nice feedback, everyone. In all seriousness, it is an honor to be associated with this site. It has long been my favorite place to come for photography news and discussion with knowledgeable photographers.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jun 14, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Discuss our review of the Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM here.



Good review, one comment (nit pick really)

it's said in the review that CA is reduced, which the review claims could be due to the lens coatings which do seem to have been improved. CA as far as I'm aware is not affected to any great degree by coatings.. however an update to the glass used to make the elements could produce such and effect without needing a root and branch redesign.

anyway.. the lens is on my Christmas list, that is unless a 50mmf1.4 ringUSM turns up first. (please Canon, please)


----------



## HighLowISO (Jun 15, 2015)

*Very nice review*, and really nice to see the extended discussion at the end of the video review. I've not used my 50mm f/1.8 STM much yet since at 50mm I've been more interested in getting time with the Sigma ART, but sometimes I will need a smaller lens. I too will be interested to see if Canon produces a 50mm f/2 or updated 50mm f/1.4 sooner rather than later. I feel they might wait having released the STM f/1.8; they may have other priorities now, but maybe they will wrap up this overhall of their shorter primes with an update to the f/1.4 as well. Maybe they will release it with the 5D mk IV.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 15, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Guess I've lost my "friend of the site" status. ;D Now I'm just part of the site...


Well done Dustin!
Your appreciation is similar to my experience with the newest nifty-fifty lens. I had stopped purchasing 50mm lenses since I was dissapointed with all Canon 50mm lenses for one reason or another but, particularly not feeling confortable with this focal lenght.
I just purchased this to have a light-weight lens to throw into my bag together with my 16-35/4L IS and my 100L Macro lenses for day shooting w/o investing much money. I am pleased with this new lens and planning to keep it, unless Canon comes with a new formula for the 50/1.4 with IS, since I love my 35/2 IS.
I did not have to AFMA the lens on my 5D3. Right out of the box tha AF was death on. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## infared (Jun 15, 2015)

I live at the boardwalk...I would love to see a pile of these inside one of those little arcade games with the crane. They kind of look like something that would be in there. Put your dollar in but never get one. I bet it would be a HOT machine with the tourists!


----------



## pj1974 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Dustin... thanks for your review. I enjoy reading your reviews (they're hands on, real life which is good).

I have recently posted my thoughts and experience about this lens - both the decision making (in buying) and also then using the nice little Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM lens.

Please read my thoughts at:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=26789.0 

Regards

Paul 8)


----------



## trulandphoto (Dec 18, 2015)

I love how a simple tweet can resurrect a thread months later.

I like my 50mm STM. My biggest disappointment is it can't handle a Cokin A series filter holder. The focus motor just sits there and grinds. 

My favorite quote of the review? "I am still looking for a 50mm lens with the attributes and size factor of the Canon EF 35mm f/2 IS." Amen.


----------

